# That's not the technique



## skribs (Sep 17, 2014)

I wasn't sure whether to post this in Comedy Cafe or Taekwondo, because it's a true story.

I'm in training to be an assistant instructor at my school.  I help out with one adult class, but several kids classes and a family class as well.

Today, I was working one-on-one with a student with a self defense technique.  After throwing me down, while this student is standing over me, they decide that instead of finishing the move like they were supposed to, they want to fart in my face.

So I had to say, "Mom, that's not what you're supposed to do, now do it right!"


----------



## drop bear (Sep 17, 2014)

Lucky you don't do triangle chokes.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 18, 2014)

With beans itself a finishing move...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 18, 2014)

That it was your mother significantly increases the "ick" factor...


----------



## Buka (Sep 18, 2014)

skribs said:


> I wasn't sure whether to post this in Comedy Cafe or Taekwondo, because it's a true story.
> 
> I'm in training to be an assistant instructor at my school.  I help out with one adult class, but several kids classes and a family class as well.
> 
> ...



A classic! That just might make me smile all day.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 18, 2014)

She probably thought you needed a good crop dusting.


----------

